# hamster help!



## taoforever58 (Sep 16, 2012)

I am worried about my new hamster arthur. He is still small amd young, we got him 2weeks ago. He was fine, temp in house was in their fav zone 70-65 . I know he isnt head because he has been in this state for about 2 hours.

He lays there lifeless. Early into this stagr he walked but tipped over as if he was drunk. I was able to hand feed him and give him water. I woke up and he was still breathing. Making a clicking noise with his mouth. He is warm and whiskers are moving. His eyes have like what ee call sand on our eyes. In fact he seems to be breathing heavily. Im assuming if he was dying he would have kicked it already, so im wondering if he is in hibernation mode. I tried the moving him around and the warm room. And i know he is alive. 

What could be wrong?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

There is only one answer here, take your hamster to a vet, even if we were medically trained nobody could do anything for your hamster online, I feel shocked that you have allowed it to go on for so long without seeking veterinary help.


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

Completely agree. It doesn't take a genius to know that a young hamster isn't well and could be suffering if it's in that state.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> There is only one answer here, take your hamster to a vet, even if we were medically trained nobody could do anything for your hamster online, I feel shocked that you have allowed it to go on for so long without seeking veterinary help.


This 1000 times


----------



## shyfaiz (Jul 4, 2011)

any news on your hammy ? best of luck


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hopefully your hamster has managed to hang on until you take it to the vet. It sounds extremely poorly and will be suffering. Do let us know what the vet says.


----------

